# 130k enough? Cairns



## Ranger101 (Dec 11, 2017)

G'day,

me and the missus heading back to Cairns next year after living some years in The Netherlands. 

Our estimated income is around 130-140k a year, we have 2 little kids. 

We want to buy a house in the northern beaches around 500-600k and still have a nice life with no financial trouble. We both are homebodies and love to spend time in our own backyard with our kids and have a pretty low key lifestyle. 

We want to be able to fly to Europe once a year or once every 2 years.


----------



## Regis_Thorn (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, you can afford it largely


----------

